# Maltese Scam in Nigeria



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Watch the video. I must say I had to laugh at the seller pretending to be a Maltese...

http://www.10news.com/news/10976896/detail...1&qs=1;bp=t


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

When I was searching for a maltese I ran across this add in the newspaper. I didnt fall for it though! Often times they would say that they were a priest who was just transfered over there and they couldnt keep their puppy...They said that they just wanted it to have a loving home so all they were asking for were shipping costs...

DONT FALL FOR IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

When I was looking for my puppy I sent a few emails to people who said they were breeders. I received a response back from one of them who, in the ad, said he lived in Florida. I thought, great, I could go see the puppy and the other dogs. Well, I received an email back saying that he got married and moved to New York and that I would have to pay shipping. The grammar in the email was terrible and I immediately thought this guy was a scam artist. I sent him an email telling him I was not longer interested. He also wanted me to pay by money order. All kinds of red flags went off. Intuition is a wonderful thing!.................Pat


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

That is sooo sad, i am glad there are places like this forum where prospective owners can learn a lot before getting a puppy.
And i am glad







the scams are not coming from Mexico


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*I am so happy that this subject is popping up. When I applied for adoption at the Metropolitan Maltese Rescue (and eventually got Ralphie) my husband and I started checking out the scams in the newspapers and the internet. We did this to see how many scammers are actually out there and believe me there are MANY!!*

*I would send replies back to the people who said tha they lived in NJ, NY, etc. I would get an e-mail back saying that although they lived in NY they had just been transfered to Africa...sometimes spelled AFRICA and sometimes AFRIKA!!*

*Some were in Nigeria, but mostly Africa. I would reply by sending the scam to the Internet Police. Obviously something was said or done because one of the people actually e-mailed me back to tell me that he wasn't a scam...but of course he was e-mailing me from Nigeria, where he was transfered to "save the people!" by opening a church and it was so hot there, too hot for the "dogs" and not enough money for the food! All improperly spelled!!*

*I told him to NEVER contact me again and to explain it to the police!*

*ALL of those are scams.....no one is or giving away a Maltese....and although to me they are so see-throughable, there are some people who actually fall for them.*

*Please beware of these horrible people and believe nothing---- although I do know of this little boy who lives in Bangyourheaddesh with no arms, no legs and half a heart who lost his kidney in a tub of ice, who could use your donation...................................














*

*Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> *I am so happy that this subject is popping up. When I applied for adoption at the Metropolitan Maltese Rescue (and eventually got Ralphie) my husband and I started checking out the scams in the newspapers and the internet. We did this to see how many scammers are actually out there and believe me there are MANY!!*
> 
> *I would send replies back to the people who said tha they lived in NJ, NY, etc. I would get an e-mail back saying that although they lived in NY they had just been transfered to Africa...sometimes spelled AFRICA and sometimes AFRIKA!!*
> 
> ...










Scams everywhere you turn!!









And it's not only for dogs that they are scamming -- before my husband and I moved, I put an ad online to sell some of our bulkier furniture that I didn't really want to bring to the new house. I got a few emails from people saying they were in ... you guessed it ... Nigeria (and one from London) and wanted to send me a money order for X amount of dollars and their "agent" would come pick up the furniture. Yeah, sure ...


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

One time I got an email from Africa asking if I could send a million dollars
to help them out with their mission to spread the word of God








Lord I said give me a million dollars I will spread it all over myself







.. I mean people are terrible in this world
I hate to see what is in store for them when Karma comes back around!!
ANDREA~


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

When I was doing my puppy searching, I emailed ten people, and about FOUR of them "sold" their puppies to a reverend/priest/another type of "good" person who recently "moved" to Africa/Nigeria to help the communities over there/spread the word of God. Two of them seemed legitimate and the rest just never responded. So in my case, there seemed to be more scammers that responded to me than people who actually had puppies to sell. Isn't that terrible?


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

lol... that bark was great. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

http://www.10news.com/news/10976896/detail...100481&qs=1


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

I read the article and I cannot believe that people would scam others. Guess some people will do anything to get money.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*Before I found Bella, I also was e-mailing ads I found online and yes, I got e-mails back with the same stories.*



*"I bought this litter of puppies but was then called to Nigeria to do the work for our Lord. It is too much work now and I do not have proper time for the puppies. I know you are a Christian person and will give them a good home."







ERR YEAH RIGHT, they know that how?!*



*I feel sad for everyone that does fall for this scam or any scam.*



*And I agree with Andrea. I would not wish to be anywhere near any of them when Karma gets them!







*



*Melanie*


----------



## juicygirl (Feb 25, 2007)

I am SOOOO glad I found this site!! I almost fell for it! I don't mean to be gullible, but I guess I am now that I read all these posts! I always want to know that people are really trying to do good, but I guess that's a load of crock! Thanks for putting this up here...


----------



## ChocoGrace (Feb 13, 2008)

I just wanted to give this a bump up for new members. Even a year later, this scam is STILL going strong ( e-mailed them last month and almost fell for it)!


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

i got 2 of those while searching from mac... They both said they were here in the states. But when i asked about it one said he had sold the dog a while back but the woman had been transfered to nigeria and couldnt take care of the dogs anymore, same scam most of u got. 

But the second one the woman was transferred to london. I first thiught it was real but then thing were a little weird. They wiuld not answer questions about the dogs or the dogs parents. Had no idea about documentation etc etc

U think that if they want to scam someone they should at least know about the subject they are dealing. 

And my boss got scammed by a phony furnoture store. She bought a bunk bed and never received it. When she went to check online there are hundreds of people that fell for their scam!!


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

> When I was searching for a maltese I ran across this add in the newspaper. I didnt fall for it though! Often times they would say that they were a priest who was just transfered over there and they couldnt keep their puppy...They said that they just wanted it to have a loving home so all they were asking for were shipping costs...
> 
> DONT FALL FOR IT!!!!!!!!![/B]


Someone gave my email address to a person from South Africa. He said that he was a missionary and that his precious puppies were just too hot over there. they needed to be put into loving homes very soon. Same PITCH!

He sent me pictures of 2 precious pups, but I know that it was a scam! I have friends from Cameroon and have visited there and Nigeria. They have NO regards for dogs. Sorry, but when some villages see a dog, they see lunch! So sad!

Chris


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I hate scams like this. It really insults your intelligence and to add insult, they can't even use spell check!


----------

